# The Three Battlegrounds



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2012)

I encourage you to get this book: _*The Three Battlegrounds*_ - byastor Francis Frangipane.  I read this many years ago and it helped me in my prayer life till this day and my walk with Christ.

Below is a brief synopsis of the book:

From the Author              ...

_This is a book about spiritual warfare. Before we proceed,  however, I have two concerns. The first is our need for wisdom. There is  an old European proverb worth heeding. It reads: "Age and treachery  will always defeat youth and zeal." Before we engage in spiritual  warfare, we should know this about Satan: He is an ancient and extremely  treacherous foe. On the other hand, the strength of most Christians  lies primarily in idealism and untested fervor. It is not long, usually  five to ten years in the ministry, and most zeal has waned. Without  warning, the minister's call has deteriorated from a walk of vision to a  mere job. 

What occurred was that zeal, by itself, challenged the  treachery of hell and lost. The brightness of youthful dreams dimmed  under the dark cloud of relentless satanic assault. Under the weight of  growing frustrations and discouragement, compromise increased, and with  it came iniquity and spiritual bondage. Yet, the real villain was not  sin but ignorance. We put the devil in a doctrinal box and expected him  to stay there. He did not. He undermined relationships, and our love  grew cautious. He resisted us in prayer, and our faith turned weak.  Disillusionment set in. After spending much time with struggling  pastors, I have seen a common trend in most: They failed to discern the  assault of the devil. They stood unprotected against an ancient,  treacherous foe. 

Jesus prepared His disciples for everything, including  war. They saw Him casting out demons. In fact, He sent them forth doing  the same. But before He sent them out, He charged them to *become wise  "as serpents" yet innocent and harmless "as doves" (Matt. 10:16)*. This  fusion of divine wisdom and Christlike innocence is the taproot of all  spiritual victory. Indeed, we can defeat the enemy, but wisdom must  precede warfare and virtue must come before the victory. Consequently,  the goal of this book is to train the church in wisdom and call the  church to innocence. We will not disregard what we have previously  learned; we will still live by faith. But we must learn the ways of God,  which means we must think with wisdom. And we must be pure of heart,  that we may see God and gain discernment. Indeed, it is this very  ignorance that has left us vulnerable to satanic attack. 

Of my second  concern, let me say that there are no shortcuts to successful warfare,  only ways to make it longer and more perilous. One way of peril is to  enter battle blinded by presumption. When it comes to waging war  effectively, consider carefulness to be the essence of victory. Whatever  lofty spiritual plane you imagine that you are on, remember: Adam was  in Paradise when he fell. Before your increased knowledge and religious  experiences make you overly self-confident, recall that Solomon wrote  three books of Scripture; he actually gazed upon the glory of God, yet  he fell. Yes, even in your deepest worship of the Almighty, do not  forget, in long ages past Lucifer himself was once in heaven pouring out  praise to God. We all have seen many who have fallen. Jesus warned that  the love of many would grow cold. Do not presume it cannot happen to  you. Our enemy has been deceiving mankind for thousands of years. Our  experience, on the other hand, spans but a brief moment. It is wisdom to  recognize that we do not know all there is to know concerning warfare.  Therefore, be bold but never brash or arrogant in your prayer life. Use  your spiritual authority administratively, compassionately, but never  presumptuously. Multitudes of well-meaning but ignorant Christians have  approached the field of spiritual battle with flippant attitudes and  have suffered greatly for it. Study several books and seek confirmation  from the Lord for your strategies. As it is written, *"Prepare plans by  consultation, and make war by wise guidance" (Prov. 20:18)*. Thus, our  purpose here is to help equip you for battle in each of the three  primary battlegrounds: the mind, the church and the heavenly places.    There are other fields or subcategories of spiritual warfare; however,  these are where most of us will face conflict. 

One last note. A few of  you will be instrumental in actually saving your cities. Our prayer is  that these chapters will help and equip you for that goal. The promise  of the Spirit speaks thus: *"There was a small city with few men in it  and a great king came to it, surrounded it, and constructed large  siegeworks against it. But there was found in it a poor wise man and he  delivered the city by his wisdom" (Eccl. 9:14-15)*. While many are  predicting the destruction of our nation and the collapse of our cities,  they have not considered the power of Christ in you. But remember,  *"Wisdom is better than strength...wisdom is better than weapons of war"  (Eccl. 9:16, 18)*. -- Francis Frangipane 
_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 25, 2012)

^^I have it ...purchased it years ago, and actually pulled it out to re-read it the other day when you mentioned it, tonight I will make it a point to begin reading...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I have it ...purchased it years ago, and actually pulled it out to re-read it the other day when you mentioned it, tonight I will make it a point to begin reading...


Wow, isn't that something?  We are on the same page because the Lord placed this book on my heart this morning.

This book will make you think.....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy,  if you don't mind, here's a link where he describes 'strongholds' fom the book...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgaYwMaH70k


----------



## Crucible (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting this important information.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Nice & Wavy,  if you don't mind, here's a link where he describes 'strongholds' fom the book...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgaYwMaH70k


Of course I don't mind...thank you!

ETA: This is very good link...thanks again!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2012)

Crucible said:


> Thanks for posting this important information.


You are more than welcome!  Love your screen name too!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2012)

for sharing these precious pearls of love and wisdom.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice&wavy I started retreading tonight  The Three Battlegrounds and while I remember some things it's like I'm reading the book for the first time....


----------



## Laela (Sep 26, 2012)

Been slacking off in any reading lately.. this class is kicking my butt   But, thanks for posting this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> for sharing these precious pearls of love and wisdom.


 you are more than welcome!



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Nice&wavy I started retreading tonight  The Three Battlegrounds and while I remember some things it's like I'm reading the book for the first time....


Wonderful!!!  I have to purchase it again because I loaned my book out and never got it back...but, we know how that goes.  Please, share some of the things that stand out to you while reading it.  I know it will bless someone here who is reading this thread...



Laela said:


> Been slacking off in any reading lately.. this class is kicking my butt   But, thanks for posting this.


 you are more than welcome!  Now, what class are you taking...I'm nosey


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 28, 2012)

@Nice & Wavy I will eventually ...

have you read The Jezebel Spirit or Holiness Truth and Presence of God by Francis Frangipane, they're all good books to put on your wish list


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 28, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Nice & Wavy I will eventually ...
> 
> have you read The Jezebel Spirit or Holiness Truth and Presence of God by Francis Frangipane, they're all good books to put on your wish list


I've read the Jezebel Spirit, but I do need to purchase those two as well.


----------



## momi (Sep 29, 2012)

Definitely adding this to my list. Thank you for reminding us that we serve a Great God! I really needed this...


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Sep 30, 2012)

I ordered the book and cannot wait to get started


----------



## sweetvi (Oct 1, 2012)

Just ordered mines today!  It is nice how God moves in small ways.  I'm doing a challenge from a book I read by cb wilson , and the first month she recommended buying this very book!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 1, 2012)

momi said:


> Definitely adding this to my list. Thank you for reminding us that we serve a Great God! I really needed this...


You are more than welcome, Momi!  



sweetvi said:


> Just ordered mines today!  It is nice how God moves in small ways.  I'm doing a challenge from a book I read by cb wilson , and the first month she recommended buying this very book!!!


Awesome!!!  Let me know how it blessed you after you read it!


----------



## MSee (Oct 3, 2012)

Adding to my list of books to get. Thanks OP. 

Hmm I'm thinking there should be a 'Good Christian Books' sticky where we can suggest or review some books that have helped us.


----------



## mrselle (Oct 3, 2012)

Ordered this book and it should be here by this weekend.  Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 4, 2012)

MSee said:


> Adding to my list of books to get. Thanks OP.
> 
> Hmm I'm thinking there should be a 'Good Christian Books' sticky where we can suggest or review some books that have helped us.


You are more than welcome!  I agree...a sticky would be great!



mrselle said:


> Ordered this book and it should be here by this weekend.  Looking forward to reading it.


Awesome!  Please come back and share once you are done reading it!


----------



## BrandNew (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks! Adding this to my reading list!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 4, 2012)

BrandNew said:


> Thanks! Adding this to my reading list!


You are welcome!!!


----------

